# 300 Savage



## DevilDog09 (Oct 4, 2016)

Anyone out there hunting elk with a 300 Savage? Not a 300 win mag made by Savage (most people confuse it with that), but a 300 Savage round. Also, any one finding 300 savage on the shelves?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Keep it within range and the .300 Savage will perform much like the .308 Win.

I think that Ray bought every .300 Savage round that he could find in Utah last spring.


----------



## Badin (Dec 18, 2015)

I have Granddad’s Model 99 in 300 Savage, with Lyman peep sight. A fast and light rifle. It took a lot of elk in the NE Oregon thick stuff. I was told most were quick shots under 100 yards. Until two years ago, you could get Winchester 150 grain ammunition pretty easy. Who knows now. I have never hunted with the rifle, but if I was going into the crud after elk, it would be my first choice.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Years ago, a hunting partner dropped a spike bull with his old lever action 300 Savage. Of course it was only a 50 yard shot and the bull did take off running, but tipped over within 20-30 yards.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Critter said:


> Keep it within range and the .300 Savage will perform much like the .308 Win.
> 
> I think that Ray bought every .300 Savage round that he could find in Utah last spring.


You’re not wrong Critter! 

I’ve found mine at smith & edwards, call them regularly


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Remington Ammunition R30SV2 Core-Lokt 300 Savage 150 gr Core-Lokt Pointed Soft Point (PSPCL) 20 Bx/ 10 Cs


<p>The Core-Lokt bullet design is the original controlled expansion bullet, and one of the most effective ever developed. Its progressively tapered copper jacket is locked to a solid lead core, promoting perfectly controlled expansion and high weight retention for absolutely dependable on game...




thecastlearms.com


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I saw 2 Savage 99's at the range Friday. Both 300's. Guy was having a great time shooting them. Grandad had one that was meant to be left at the house. The next year I visited it was gone and no in the family could tell me where it went. #$&^%$$^&*.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

DevilDog09 said:


> Anyone out there hunting elk with a 300 Savage? Not a 300 win mag made by Savage (most people confuse it with that), but a 300 Savage round. Also, any one finding 300 savage on the shelves?


Do you reload? I have a couple of boxes of vintage 300 savage primed brass new in the box for sale or trade. They say bullets but they are just primed brass, I will have to take a pic of them out of the box if you are interested.

I don't know the more I think about it looking at the pic, they may be reloads but just primed brass, they were with a lot of ammo stuff that I got from my father in law that used to have a sporting goods store.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

S&E has several boxes, overpriced, though they may be


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

Geeez, I have killed everything up to an elk with the lil 22 rim fire. Not that I recommend it for hunting elk, but the point is: depends on where you hit it. Learn to shoot! Go for the head or the heart!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

jlofthouse16 said:


> Geeez, I have killed everything up to an elk with the lil 22 rim fire. Not that I recommend it for hunting elk, but the point is: depends on where you hit it. Learn to shoot! Go for the head or the heart!


What about Ruffed grouse?


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

Ruffed grouse? Jeeez those stupid lil birds would sit there and you could grab them with your hand and have grouse for dinner. ...... or you would whip out your six gun and shoot their head off.


----------

